# A legend returns.........



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, forget Batman.... here's a link to the trailer for the superhero movie I am REALLY looking forward to........

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/thelegendofzorro/high.html


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Two bits, four bits, six bits a peso, all for Zorro, stand up and say so!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

That looks great. Hope the whole thing is as good.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ooh, _Pancho!_


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

As the beatnik said to the nun, "Any friend of Zorro is a friend of mine".


----------

